# Growing Up: Astro, Comet, and Me



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

I am a new fish friend, who is chronicling the life and adventures of one female Betta, and an unknown gendered snail. (And me!) There will be lots of trials, and more errors. But I will do my best. 

Astro is my baby girl Betta that I bought (adopted?) from Petco on Sunday. Trusting the Australian-accented kid at the store, he assured me, she would be just fine in this .5 gallon tank. No filter. No heater. I bought Astro, a live plant, and some java moss for my terrarium and headed to Walmart and bought more fish essentials: floating pellets, a net, gravel, a hide-away cove, and a plastic plant. 

I conditioned the water and put her in the tank. I knew she had to have air at the top to survive - but the next day when she was really lethargic and did not want to move at all - something was wrong. After doing some research, I learned Bettas are tropical fish, they want to be warm, have clean water, and most importantly - some space. So Tuesday, I drove to Walmart and bought a 10G tank, a mesh/wire cover, a filter, a heater, more gravel, and Comet (a Mystery Snail...that I actually think is a Cana). :lol:

As an adult, you would think I would research a live animal before I buy it. Nope. I didn't realize snails ate food - I thought they ate algae - so I went to Walmart for the third time that day to get Algae tabs. I set the the tank up, let it filter water over night and warm up and then placed the two in the tank Wednesday. 

It is now Thursday. I have bought a API Master kit, and tested my water for the first time. I completed my first 25% water change. Astro nipped at Comet, so I had to remove him from the tank and put him in the .5 gallon Astro was in originally. Today was the first time they even seemed to notice one another. I'm hoping to re-acquaint them once the 10G cycles and there are more plants, hiding places, and a background to the tank. I really want them to be tank mates ... but they don't have the same social needs as I desire. 

I've learned a lot about Betta fish and snails in the last couple of days. And I have high hopes for this tank.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Cycling day three:
pH: 6.4
Ammonia: between .25 - and .50 ppm
Nitrites: 0ppm
Nitrates: 0ppm

25% water change completed. I notice every time I do a water change, there seems to be particles floating around in the water after I dump 2.5 gallons back in there. It looks gross, but it clears back up right away. 

Astro appears to be doing fine and I fasted her today. Comet is active mostly at night and in the early mornings.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Got some pics?


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Let's see if this photo works.

**Edit** I have -Blurry- pictures on photobucket. But I can't seem to figure out how to post them here to share. Help?

Side note: I have been working double shifts at my job and have been extra tired, so I will post about Astro and Comet tomorrow!


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Here are two of the best pictures of Astro. She is camera shy are really active!





And here is Comet!


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Hehe doesn't like to stay still for the camera does she?


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Astro is very camera shy. I tried to get better pictures of her today. Most of them are a -Blur-. 

I checked the levels of my tank today (Day four):
pH: 6.4
Ammonia: .25 ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm

On Friday I get paid; I am off this weekend and am hoping to make my way to Petco to pick up a background for the tank, Prime (instead of a crappier version which is not bringing the Ammonia down to 0), a thermometer, and window shop their live plants. 

I'm really itching to get Astro some tank mates, HOWEVER, I repeatedly tell myself I NEED this tank to cycle. I need to be patient, and I cannot rush this, or I am going to have fatalities that will not only be bad for me, but probably Astro and friends. :shock:

As for Comet, he was chilling on the side of the tank when I got up today. I changed about half of his water in his tank. It was looking really cloudy today. I am going to give him a fourth of an algae tab because he doesn't eat them very fast. He is opening up to his surroundings, and I see him active more during the day. :-D


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

*Day Five*

Water Parameters
Temp: Unknown. I am going to buy a thermometer at Petco this weekend, so I can monitor that around the clock. The heater, is supposed to keep the water set to about 78 degrees. 
pH: 6.0 (It dropped from 6.4 and I do not know why unless it does this when the tank cycles?)
Ammonia: Between .5 and 1ppm (I freaked out a bit seeing the spike from yesterday; however, I read another thread Ammonia Spike that said the Ammonia in a tank will spike when a tank begins to cycle and that there is nothing to worry about, it will go back down. Continue cycling). 
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons, and some to top off to compensate for evaporation

Astro's Behaviors
I have not noticed Astro to poop at all. Perhaps it is because she is so small. Perhaps it is because she is constipated? I have included pictures. I'm hoping I just cannot recognize fish poop. I'm hoping she is not sick :lol:
Astro is starting to show her fins more often and develop more color. 
She is still camera shy. And she zooms around the tank whenever my cellphone is out. I think she knows I just want a decent photo of her. :frustrated:
She is adjusting to my daytime/nighttime schedule and is awake before I am and she explores her entire environment (which isn't much, btw, but that will hopefully change within the next few days). She has been in the tank for exactly one week. 

Astro





How is she looking?

Comet's Behaviors
Comet is also coming out of his shell! (Not actually). Since being moved to the other tank, he enjoys snailing up the walls of his own tank. He moves around during the early morning mostly, although sometimes I catch him moving across the tank mid afternoon. He is most active at night and early morning. I really want to get him back into the 10G tank. 

Comet does not eat much. I bought him Algae tabs. And he does not eat them very well. Today I bought some carrot shreds to blanch tomorrow, and I will see if he likes them better.

Comet


Comet is waving hello to everyone. :-D


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Awww cute little fish I can see her better in the newer pics and omg that snail pic is adorable.
Regarding them not pooping it might just be too small to see since their stomachs are pretty tiny. https://captainlakie.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/anatomy2.jpg this pic is pretty cool it's like they are all tail pretty much.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh wow! That picture does show how small their stomachs are! So I guess it would be really hard to see poops for someone her size. 

Astro's Behaviors
Right now, Astro is chasing around a mini pellet I put in her tank. Because I am usually getting ready for work (eating, showering, being lazing and not getting up :lol, I usually feed her in between 12pm and 2pm.

When I first got up, I did not see her in the tank. And then I came back into the room, she was swimming frantically back and forth in a little section of water near the left panel of glass. Once I dropped a pellet, she was re-directed and is eating/swimming.

Comet
Comet is slowing starting to wake up too. he has his tentacles out. I'm sure he will start moving around soon.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*cries* I'm getting Photobucket Errors! Try attaching the images instead!

Go Advanced > Paperclip Icon

Can't wait to see Astro!


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Srsly? All my photos. :frustrated: 
The reason I put them on photobucket is because when I attach them, they turn upside down.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Astro


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Comet


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Awww, Astro is so cute! I've never had a baby betta, but I think it'd be so much fun to watch one grow up. It sounds like you're off to a great start!

I'm glad to see you're getting Prime. It's one of the best water conditioners, especially if you're still cycling your tank. 

I mentioned on my journal about silk plants being easier on a betta's fins than plastic plants. Live plants are even better. My limited experience with live plants has been a good one, but I've limited myself to really easy plants like anubias so far. Marimo balls are really cute and easy to care for, too.

I can't wait to see more pictures of Astro and Comet. Love their names, by the way.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

*Day Six of Cycling*

Water Parameters
Temp: Still unknown. 
pH: 6.4 (Yesterday it dropped down to 6.0, and today it came back up to usual pH level)
Ammonia: 1ppm (Don't sweat. All part of cycling). 
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons; and some to top off to compensate for evaporation

Astro's Behaviors
Astro swam so much today - I'm not sure how her tiny body is not exhausted. I think she explored every inch of her tank. 
She did not eat her evening meal. She did not even go after it and then it got sucked up into the filter. I am very much considering buying her a higher quality food when I go to the store on Saturday. 
Still not seeing any poops.
I'm pretty sure Astro tried to flare at me. It was adorable (I mean very scary).

Comet
Comet is a Golden Apple Snail! I posted in the other fish forum to see if someone could identify him for me, and someone kindly did! He's no longer a mystery! ...Well, I guess he still could be called one. :lol:
Comet snailed up the tank when I got up around 11am. He stayed on the walls almost all day! That was something he has never done before. Usually he rests in a corner from about 4pm on. But he hung onto the wall strong. 
I blanched some carrot shreds for him and put a piece I broke up into fours for him to try and eat, because he doesn't seem to be eating much of the algae tabs. If he eats this, I'll put some more in tomorrow morning. 

Misc
I -hate- photobucket. I am going to try to find a better way to attach photos. No new photos for tonight. Maybe I'll get some new ones this weekend.
I want to read up on live plants a bit more. I'm not sure if the one I have is going along okay or not since it looks like someone was chomping down on it (I'm looking at you Comet).


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

LadyNightraven said:


> Awww, Astro is so cute! I've never had a baby betta, but I think it'd be so much fun to watch one grow up. It sounds like you're off to a great start!
> 
> I'm glad to see you're getting Prime. It's one of the best water conditioners, especially if you're still cycling your tank.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks! Astro was nameless for a few days. It just pulled to me because of the red on her body. She reminded me of a little rocket. And I do love space. Pluto will always be a planet to me. :lol:

I'm using a water conditioner now, but I just don't feel like its working up to it's potential. You know? And with a 10G tank, I want to have tank mates, and live plants! I'd rather do it right from the beginning and try to keep everyone healthy. I know that is impossible because things just happen, but I'd like to be as pro-active as I possibly can be, since I bought them. 

The night I bought Astro I was going to buy silk plants, but I really didn't know the difference, or that it mattered. And I only had her in the itty bitty tank, so I opted for the small plastic plant. Knowing better now, I will ditch the plastic plant when I get something better. on Saturday. Her fins are small and she is not interested in it anyway. 

What kinds of lighting resources do Anubias and Marimo balls need?


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you. It's been a crazy couple of days.

I'm glad you're using a water conditioner, even if it's not living up to your expectations. It's very important to use something, even if it isn't Prime. I used to use Tetra BettaSafe before I found out about Prime. It made the water safe, but it didn't do much else. And I love the fact that you want to do your best to provide a healthy and happy home for your aquatic critters. 

In my experience, anubias do okay with regular aquarium lights, although the plants in my tank with the 6500k bulb are doing better than the ones with a regular aquarium light. That could also be due to the fact that Momo, the current occupant, and Rakki, the previous occupant of that tank provided lots of "fertilizer" for the plants. :lol: Also, it seems that anubias nana do better without special lights and fertilizers than some other anubias. That could just be my particular experience, but I have one anubias nana and one other type of anubias (I can't for the life of me remember what kind now) in each tank, and each nana is doing better than the other anubias.

Marimo balls are super easy. As long as they have fresh water now and then and light of some kind, even indirect daylight, they do just fine.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

+1 LadyNightraven

Someone else posted on one of my threads about some different plants. Go to My Profile > Statistics > Threads Started By ThatFishThough. It's called "Im Making The Full Switch - Questions".


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

LadyNightraven said:


> Wow, sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you. It's been a crazy couple of days.
> 
> I'm glad you're using a water conditioner, even if it's not living up to your expectations. It's very important to use something, even if it isn't Prime. I used to use Tetra BettaSafe before I found out about Prime. It made the water safe, but it didn't do much else. And I love the fact that you want to do your best to provide a healthy and happy home for your aquatic critters.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I've been sick for the last couple of days. It has been terrible. I forced myself to do a wc Wednesday; but Thursday I could only get out of bed long enough to go to the doctor. :| Last night, after doing a 8 hour shift, and recovering being sick, I was exhausted and went right to bed. 

But today I'm back on the right track. :lol:


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters
Temp: I bought a therm today and installed it into the tank. Tomorrow I expect accurate readings on the tank. It's reading about 75 right now.
pH: 6.4
Ammonia: 2ppm**
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons; and some to top off to compensate for evaporation
Last W/C: 4/13

**I was and am still sick. Thursday and Friday I did not do a W/C. I was too weak and exhausted. This Ammonia build up is from Astro being left in the tank, without W/C, but with a water conditioner daily. 

New Tank + Misc. Problems
Today I went to Petco and bought: Prime (forgot to buy dropper...so that will start tomorrow :frustrated:, two Amazon Sword plants (4" and 8"), a flower-ball hide-away, two therms (one for the tank, one to test my tap water before I put it in the tank), and New Life Spectrum 1mm food and One Omega freeze dried food. The food that I have for Astro is not good quality; but I'll mix it into her diet with the GOOD quality food. I also added to her tank a terracotta pot that I had that does not have a hole in the bottom and I removed the plastic plant from her tank.

The problem, you ask? I had her on a 30" tall bookshelf...and the cam locks were loosening very quickly. I was afraid the bookshelf would fall apart, seeing as it is not supporting 110lbs very well... and Astro would end up on the floor. :shock: SO, ironically, the tank is on the floor on a towel, until my mom and I figure out something tomorrow. 

Astro's Behaviors
Astro has shown no sign of distress with a small spike in Ammonia.
She is very food driven. And will swim up to the top of the tank rapidly when I approach the tank. 
Exploring new tank. Hesitant of terracotta pot. 

Comet
Comet did not eat the carrots. I really don't think he is eating much at all.  I'm not really sure how to tell if he is, or isn't. With more coverage in the tank, and more hiding spots, I'm thinking about re-introducing him into Astro's tank tomorrow. I'm hoping he won't find the plants tasty...but at least then he will be eating something?

Misc
I have no idea what kind of light bulb I have in a clipped desk lamp on my bookshelf. Now that the tank is on the floor, the tank is getting less direct light. I'd like to see if I can get a new light bulb to support the plants.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters
Temp: 78
pH: 6.8-7.0
Ammonia: 2ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons; and some to top off to compensate for evaporation

Misc. Problems
The Prime that I thought I bought, was actually Seachem's Reef Plus. 
My plants have little access to natural light on the floor, and some are starting to die.
I found an "aquarium stand" (a nice oak entertainment stand, but its too heavy for one person to carry up two flights of stairs).
New food I bought, is "sinking food." :roll:

Astro's Behaviors
Astro has shown signs of distress. Whether that is due to the 2ppm Ammonia or the Reef Plus, I am unsure. 
I believe she now has a stress stripe. She has been sitting at the bottom of the tank - very inactive.
Her fins are becoming more red.
She swims around like a mad fish after wc.

Comet
I'm think Comet was poisoned by the Reef Plus. 
His tank had a very foul smell to it, and he was "floating" up at the top of his tank. 
I did a 100% wc because the water had debris floating in it, was cloudy, and had an oily film at the top. 
It took about an hour and a half, but he's snailing up the side of his tank again. His tank is bare, with the exception of food. 

Travel
I'm going to my Alma Mater tomorrow, and I'm praying that while I am gone, Astro and Comet survive this Reef Plus struggle since I cannot monitor them.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe do another water change just before you go? A big change would be better like 5gal if your tank is 10. Good luck Astromom fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters for 4/21
Temp: 78
Tap pH: 6.8
Tank pH: 6.8
Ammonia: 2ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 7 gallons
Additives: 40 drops of Prime

Water Parameters for 4/22
Temp: 78
Tank pH: I got a really funky pH today (7.4). It was more translucent and lighter than the color on the API testing card, but it was the closest one that fit. 
Ammonia: 2.0ppm :frustrated:
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 7 gallons
Additives: 40 drops of Prime

Misc. Problems
I have not been able to get the ammonia down for days, regardless of the % of water change or amount of Prime I use. I'm really frustrated with this. 
I don't want Astro to suffer because of it.
No signs of poop, uneaten food, or algae visible.
I'm at a loss of what to do.
Going to do another water test in less than an hour to see the results.

Astro's Behaviors
No signs of distress apparent.
Very active.

Comet
Comet is doing _okay_ since the Reef additive. 
He is more active at night than during the day. 
He mostly stays in the corner or he snails up the wall.
Today was probably the day he has been most inactive.


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

If in any doubt about ammonia you could maybe try a product like ammolock or something similar to convert the ammonia into a nontoxic form if your local store has it available.
Fingers crossed still.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters
My water parameters were ran at 8pm; I re-ran them close to midnight and got the following:
pH: 6.6 (this is MUCH more normal for my tank)
Ammonia: .5 ppm (In three hours, with a 70% water change, and 40 drops of Prime, I am already up to .5ppm)

Shopping
I ordered a bottle of Ammolock, some AQ salt, and another bottle of Prime (since I'm using my mom's right now). 

Ammolock and Prime for the obvious reasons with my tank. And AQ salt...as a bit of a precautionary measure...:lol:


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters
Temp: 76
Tank pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 1ppm (Yay! At least for the first time in _days_ it is reading under 2ppm!)
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons; and some to top off to compensate for evaporation
Additives: 40 drops of Prime

Misc.
Ammonia is starting to drop for the first time in days.
No signs of poop, uneaten food, or algae visible.
Have not received Petco package yet.
Working 8 hour shifts, and then doing a water change sucks - because I'm tired.

Astro's Behaviors
No signs of distress apparent.
Very active.
Still no sign of poop. Thinking poop is too small to see.
Fasted Astro...she kept popping up at the top of the tank during w/c and when I fed Comet, to get food. :roll: Sorry.

Comet's Behaviors
Since talking to kitkat67; decided Comet needed more Calcium. Put one mixed berry Tums in tank (was all I had) last night. 
He is very, very active today. Much more than in recent days. 
The fish food in his tank is also gone today.
He went parasnailing twice today. Which really scared me to here the "clink" of him hitting the bottom of the tank. :shock:
He got back up...and did it again. :roll:
He also has been snailing all over the tank walls. 
Very happy to see him up and moving around!


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters
Temp: 76
Tank pH: 7.0
Ammonia: 1ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons; and some to top off to compensate for evaporation
Additives: 40 drops of Prime and 10ml of Ammolock (Oops. I misread the cap...:roll

Misc.
Ammonia has not risen above 1.0 in days.
No signs of poop, uneaten food, or algae visible.
Received Petco package today.
Some of the floater plants are not doing well (turning yellow, getting holes in leaves, etc.). Purpose: floating just to grow roots.

Astro's Behaviors
Looking pretty sluggish today.
Became more active after water change.
Very interested when the food is broken out.

Comet's Behaviors
Comet has been very active.
Has not been parasnailing since Saturday.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Water Parameters
Temp: 76
Tank pH: 6.4
Ammonia: 1ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
W/C: 2.5 gallons; and some to top off to compensate for evaporation
Additives: 40 drops of Prime and 5ml of Ammolock

Misc.
Ammonia was in between .5 and 1ppm (but closer to 1ppm).
No signs of poop, uneaten food, or algae visible.
Planted down some of the plants that grew roots.
Disposed of some rotting leaves.
The aquarium stand is being brought up to my room this weekend, so the tank will get off the floor. :-D

Astro's Behaviors
Very active. Getting so big. :-D
Astro was _VERY_ interested in the Comet was floating in to acclimate to the tank.
Nipped once at Comet to show who was boss; easily redirected, to not nip again.
Has mostly been hiding since Comet has re-entered the tank.

Comet's Behaviors
Comet has been very active lately - so I re-introduced Comet to Astro.
Floated/acclimated for one hour.
I thought Astro nipped one of Comet's antennae's off, but its still there. 
Once Astro swam away, Comet snailed off to the back tank of the wall, and up he went.

Misc. II - Shopping
I would like to make a switch over to sand substrate, instead of gravel. 
Not sure how much I would need.
Also need a cuttlebone for the tank (I feel like getting a dissolved tums out of gravel would be a pain in the butt.)
More. Plants.


----------

